# mdadm --monitor not emailing me

## lyallp

I have raid1 setup for my Gentoo data.

My raid has broken a couple of times recently due to system being powered off unexpectedly.

mdadm is not sending me an email that the raid is being re-built.

I know my mail is working as I receive daily cron emails in the same account.

Whilst mdadm can scan and find the raid1 partitions, I have explicitly defined them, as follows, in /etc/mdadm.conf

```
# Setup to have consistent device names by Lyall Pearce (LRP)

# boot

#    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

#       0       8       33        0      active sync   /dev/sdc1

#       1       8       49        1      active sync   /dev/sdd1

ARRAY /dev/md126 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=057138d3:f4319c05:cb201669:f728008a

# root

#    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

#       0       8       35        0      active sync   /dev/sdc3

#       1       8       51        1      active sync   /dev/sdd3

ARRAY /dev/md127 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=760bc9d5:49950dfb:cb201669:f728008a

# LVM

#    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

#       0       8       36        0      active sync   /dev/sdc4

#       1       8       52        1      active sync   /dev/sdd4

ARRAY /dev/md125 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=2bcdd700:2336cb09:3b2cb14e:f587c0f3

MAILADDR admin@my.email.address

```

I have /etc/init.d/mdadm set to run at default.

My /etc/conf.d/mdadm has MDADM_OPTS="--syslog"

I can see mdadm is running

```
root      2899     1  0 09:53 ?        00:00:00 mdadm --monitor --scan --daemonise --pid-file /var/run/mdadm.pid --syslog
```

Any suggestions?

----------

## lyallp

I guess I should mention that I have tried running 

```
mdadm --monitor --scan --test
```

 and I receive the emails.

I have also tried running 

```
mdadm --monitor --scan --syslog --test
```

 and I receive the emails as well as see the syslog entries.

I have 

```
# eix ssmtp

[I] mail-mta/ssmtp

     Available versions:  2.62-r8 2.64-r2 {gnutls ipv6 maxsysuid md5sum +mta (+)ssl}

     Installed versions:  2.64-r2(02:20:06 21/07/11)(ipv6 mta ssl -gnutls)

     Homepage:            ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/ssmtp/

     Description:         Extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a Mailhub

```

 installed as my mail handler.

----------

